# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در سال ۱۳۴۴ با هدف تربیت و تامین بخشی از نیروهای  متخصص موردنیاز کشور، در سطوح بالای علمی تاسیس گردید. این دانشگاه در  مقایسه با بسیاری از دانشگاههای ایران و جهان دانشگاهی جوان و در حال رشد  است. خوشبختانه در طول دوران فعالیت خود توانسته است به صورت یک موسسه علمی  پیشرو در صنعت، فناوریهای روز و علوم کاربردی در عرصه علم، منطقهای و  جهانی مطرح و جایگاه ارزشمندی پیدا کند و به عنوان مرکزی برای تبدیل  رویاهای نسلهای ایرانی به واقعیتهای امروزی همواره مورد تحسین و شگفتی  جامعه باشد. هدف این دانشگاه، فراهم نمودن محیطی علمی و پویا برای کسانی  است که در راستای کسب علم و دانش تلاش مینمایند، و پایگاه و نقطه اتکاء و  اعتماد آنانی است که واقعیات و حقایق علمی را درک کرده، برای نشان دادن آن  به دیگران کوشش میکنند.



 دانشآموختگان این دانشگاه همواره در ردیف قویترین مهندسین و بالاترین  مدیریتهای علمی، فنی و اجرایی کشور بوده و به علاوه در آزمونهای متمرکز  ورودی کارشناس ارشد از نظر میانگین نمرات و درصد قبولی از کارشناسی به  کارشناسیارشد در اکثر رشتههای فنی، مهندسی و علوم پایه بالاترین مقام را در  بین دانشگاههای کشور داشتهاند. همچنین آنهایی که به قصد ادامه تحصیل راهی  خارج از کشور شدهاند نیز به خوبی در سطح بینالمللی درخشیدهاند و پس از کسب  موفقیتهای بالای علمی منشاء خدمات ارزندهای گردیدهاند.
 این دانشگاه به همراه «دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر اصفهان» (دانشگاه صنعتی  اصفهان فعلی) مستقیما بر اساس ساختار دانشگاه ام آی تی در آمریکا  الگوبرداری گردیدند.
*دانشکدهها*
 * دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک (تاسیس ۱۳۴۵)
* دانشکده مهندسی برق (۱۳۴۵)
* دانشکدهٔ مهندسی شیمی و نفت (۱۳۴۵)
* دانشکده مهندسی و علم مواد (۱۳۴۵)
* دانشکدهٔ فیزیک (۱۳۴۶)
* دانشکدهٔ علوم ریاضی (۱۳۴۷)
* دانشکده شیمی (۱۳۴۷)
* دانشکده مهندسی صنایع (۱۳۴۷)
* دانشکده مهندسی عمران (۱۳۵۰)
* دانشکده مهندسی کامپیوتر (۱۳۶۶)
* دانشکدهٔ مهندسی هوافضا (۱۳۷۵)
* دانشکده مدیریت و اقتصاد (۱۳۷۹)
*دانشآموختگان مشهور (به ترتیب الفبا)*
 * علی اردشیر لاریجانی (رئیس اسبق صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی، دبیر سابق شورای امنیت ملی و رئیس هشتمین دورهٔ مجلس شورای اسلامی)
* محمدجواد اردشیر لاریجانی (رئیس پژوهشگاه دانشهای بنیادی (مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک نظری و ریاضیات))
* مرتضی الویری (شهردار اسبق تهران)
* اکبر ترکان، مدیر عامل شرکت پتروپارس و وزیر راه و ترابری در دولت اکبر هاشمی رفسنجانی
* حمید تقوایی (رهبر کنونی حزب کمونیست کارگری ایران)
* اسحاق جهانگیری، وزیر پیشین صنایع
* علی دایی (سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال ایران، بازیکن اسبق تیم ملی فوتبال ایران و برترین گلزن بازیهای ملی در سطح جهان)
* غلامرضا رضایی (بازیکن تیم ملی فوتبال ایران و باشگاه صبا باتری قم)
* محسن سازگارا (فعال سیاسی، رئیس اسبق سازمان گسترش و نوسازی صنایع ایران)
* احمد شیرزاد (رئیس کمسیون آموزش و تخقیقات مجلس ششم,عضو شورای مرکزی جبهه مشارکت,استاد دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان)
* محمد عطریانفر (رئیس سابق شورای شهر تهران)
* عادل فردوسیپور (گزارشگر فوتبال و مجری برنامهٔ جنجالی ۹۰ در شبکهٔ سوم سیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران، فوق لیسانس مهندسی صنایع)
* منوچهر منطقی، مدیر عامل شرکت ایران خودرو
* مریم میرزاخانی، ریاضیدان برجستهٔ دانشگاه پرینستون
* محمدعلی نجفی، معاون سابق رییس جمهور و وزیر اسبق آموزش و پرورش و عضو دوره سوم شورای شهر تهران

*رویدادهای دانشگاه*
 * تدفین کشتگان جنگ در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، ۲۲ اسفند ۱۳۸۴
* بازدید جوزف تیلور در سال ۱۳۸۶
* بازدید توماس شلینگ در سال ۱۳۸۶
* بازدید برتون ریشتر در خرداد ۱۳۸۷
*افتخارات دانشگاه*
 * کسب مقام نخست در مسابقات ریاضی دانشجویی برای ۲۱ سال متوالی
* کسب مقام نخست کشور در تمام دورههای مسابقات acm و مقامهای ارزشمند در سطح جهان
* انتخاب چندین نفر از استادان دانشگاه به عنوان چهرهٔ ماندگار کشور از  جمله: دکتر مهدی بهادرینژاد، دکتر حسن ظهور، دکتر پرویز دوامی، دکتر سعید  سهرابپور، دکتر بهمن مهری، دکتر سیاوش شهشهانی، دکتر مهدی گلشنی و دکتر  علیمحمد رنجبر
* کسب نشان درجه ۱ دانش بهوسیلهٔ استادان این دانشگاه دکتر مهدی بهادرینژادو دکتر پرویز دوامی
 منبع: سایت دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، ویکی پدیا

----------


## Afsane-IN

دانشگا شريف مهندسي معماري نداره‌؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (80):

----------


## nikra

> دانشگا شريف مهندسي معماري نداره‌؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه !معمولا دانشگاه های صنعتی معماری ندارن
ولی خیلی از دانشگاه های هنر هم معماری دارن واز رشته ریاضی پذرش میکنن!
معماری خود دانشگاه تهران رو میتونی انتخاب کنی

----------


## mkh-ana

نه نداره

چون رییس دانشگاه شریف گفتش 97 درصد رتبه های زیر 100 دانشگاه شریف میرن بقیه که نمیان میرن معماری(البته خالی بسته چون دکترای بیو تکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران از برق شریف خوفتره و رتبه زیر 50 میخاد)

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نه !معمولا دانشگاه های صنعتی معماری ندارن


 اين كه خيلي بده



> نه نداره
> 
> چون رییس دانشگاه شریف گفتش 97 درصد رتبه های زیر 100 دانشگاه شریف میرن بقیه که نمیان میرن معماری(البته خالی بسته چون دکترای بیو تکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران از برق شریف خوفتره و رتبه زیر 50 میخاد)


اي بابا  :Yahoo (21):  اينطوري كه خيلي بد شد
آخه من ميخاستم اقتصاد بزنم
اما يه مدته مردد شدم
بعد اقتصاد فكرم رفت به مهندسي معماري
هدفمم شريفه 
حالا چي كار كنم‌؟ :Yahoo (21): 
اصن موندم چه رشته اي بخونم

----------


## mkh-ana

> اين كه خيلي بده
> 
> 
> اي بابا  اينطوري كه خيلي بد شد
> آخه من ميخاستم اقتصاد بزنم
> اما يه مدته مردد شدم
> بعد اقتصاد فكرم رفت به مهندسي معماري
> هدفمم شريفه 
> حالا چي كار كنم‌؟
> اصن موندم چه رشته اي بخونم


باید بری تحقیق کنی کورکورانه به خاطر ذهنیت بقیه به فکر رفتن به شریف نباش

من کلی دانشجو میشناسم که برق شریف رفتن بعدش تغییر دادن به هنر یا مدیریت یا اقتصاد توشم موفق شدن

----------


## pourya_blue

> اين كه خيلي بده
> 
> 
> اي بابا  اينطوري كه خيلي بد شد
> آخه من ميخاستم اقتصاد بزنم
> اما يه مدته مردد شدم
> بعد اقتصاد فكرم رفت به مهندسي معماري
> هدفمم شريفه 
> حالا چي كار كنم‌؟
> اصن موندم چه رشته اي بخونم


نمیدونم چرا بچه های ریاضی اینقدر تو انتخاب رشته ی مورد نظرشون تردید دارن!!!
ما که یا دندان یا دارو یا پزشکی...
اگه نشد بقیه ی رشته ها!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

> نمیدونم چرا بچه های ریاضی اینقدر تو انتخاب رشته ی مورد نظرشون تردید دارن!!!
> ما که یا دندان یا دارو یا پزشکی...
> اگه نشد بقیه ی رشته ها!!!



آخه ما مثل شما محدودیت انتخاب رشته نداریم!!!!!


10 رشته خوب داریم حداقل

----------


## Afsane-IN

> باید بری تحقیق کنی کورکورانه به خاطر ذهنیت بقیه به فکر رفتن به شریف نباش
> 
> من کلی دانشجو میشناسم که برق شریف رفتن بعدش تغییر دادن به هنر یا مدیریت یا اقتصاد توشم موفق شدن


كوركورانه چيه بابا
من فقط شريف ميخوام بخاطر بورسيه
وگرنه ميخاستم ايران بمونم كه شهيد بهشتي هم معماري داره ...
اما شريف Ranking جهانيش 27 !!!!
واسه همينه كه انقد راحت بورسيه ميدن به بچه هاي شريف
رشته هم كه مكانيك و برق و اينا رو كلا بيخيال
اما هنوز نميدونم دقيق چي كار كنم
مهندسي شيمي ؟‌مهندسي پزشكي ؟صنايع؟‌معماري ؟‌.....يا اقتصاد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  گيج شدم

----------


## mkh-ana

> كوركورانه چيه بابا
> من فقط شريف ميخوام بخاطر بورسيه
> وگرنه ميخاستم ايران بمونم كه شهيد بهشتي هم معماري داره ...
> اما شريف Ranking جهانيش 27 !!!!
> واسه همينه كه انقد راحت بورسيه ميدن به بچه هاي شريف
> رشته هم كه مكانيك و برق و اينا رو كلا بيخيال
> اما هنوز نميدونم دقيق چي كار كنم
> مهندسي شيمي ؟‌مهندسي پزشكي ؟صنايع؟‌معماري ؟‌.....يا اقتصاد  گيج شدم


داداش شریف-تهران-امیر کبیر-علم و صنعت واسه بورسیه گرفتن خیلی فرقی نمیکنن...(چیزای مهمتری هم هست....)

----------


## alilord

> كوركورانه چيه بابا
> من فقط شريف ميخوام بخاطر بورسيه
> وگرنه ميخاستم ايران بمونم كه شهيد بهشتي هم معماري داره ...
> اما شريف Ranking جهانيش 27 !!!!
> واسه همينه كه انقد راحت بورسيه ميدن به بچه هاي شريف
> رشته هم كه مكانيك و برق و اينا رو كلا بيخيال
> اما هنوز نميدونم دقيق چي كار كنم
> مهندسي شيمي ؟‌مهندسي پزشكي ؟صنايع؟‌معماري ؟‌.....يا اقتصاد  گيج شدم


کی گفته رنکینگ شریف 27؟؟؟ حتی تو اسیا هم 27 نیست ! 87 (فکر کنم!)

----------


## pourya_blue

> آخه ما مثل شما محدودیت انتخاب رشته نداریم!!!!!
> 
> 
> 10 رشته خوب داریم حداقل


اختیار دارین!!!
بیشتر شما جذب بازار کار نمیشین و بعد مدرک باید فقط به دیوار بزنینش و نگاش کنین!!!
ولی بیشتر رشته های تجربی هم کار خواهی داشت هم حقوق خوب...
دندان-پزشکی-دارو-فیزیوتراپی-بینایی سنجی-علوم تغذیه-دامپزشکی-علوم آزمایشگاه-پرستاری-رادیولوژی-اتاق عمل-مامایی و..............................

----------


## mkh-ana

> اختیار دارین!!!
> بیشتر شما جذب بازار کار نمیشین و بعد مدرک باید فقط به دیوار بزنینش و نگاش کنین!!!
> ولی بیشتر رشته های تجربی هم کار خواهی داشت هم حقوق خوب...
> دندان-پزشکی-دارو-فیزیوتراپی-بینایی سنجی-علوم تغذیه-دامپزشکی-علوم آزمایشگاه-پرستاری-رادیولوژی-اتاق عمل-مامایی و..............................


خوب 1000 تا رشته خوب دارید چرا فقط دوتا رو همه میخان؟؟

ما همه رشته های مهندسیمونو دوس داریم چون واقعن جذابن(به نظر من)

----------


## Afsane-IN

> داداش شریف-تهران-امیر کبیر-علم و صنعت واسه بورسیه گرفتن خیلی فرقی نمیکنن...(چیزای مهمتری هم هست....)


من داداش نيستم خواهرم  :Y (717):  چيزاي ديگرو كه ميدونم ... مطمعني ؟
اميركبير،دانگشاه تهران يا علمو صنعت معماري دارن؟‌



> کی گفته رنکینگ شریف 27؟؟؟ حتی تو اسیا هم 27 نیست ! 87 (فکر کنم!)


قبلنا بوده 300 ...مثه اينكه جديدا شده 27
مث كه قبلا به دلايل سياسي پايين نگه داشته بودن
آخه خدايي با عقل جور در نميومد قبلا كه هاروارد  به دانشگاهي كه رتبش تو جهان حدود 300 بود بورسيه ميداد  :Yahoo (21):  لابد يچي ميدونن ديگه

----------


## mkh-ana

> من داداش نيستم خواهرم  چيزاي ديگرو كه ميدونم ... مطمعني ؟
> اميركبير،دانگشاه تهران يا علمو صنعت معماري دارن؟‌


آبجی دانشگاه تهران معماری داره خیلی خوبه...

بیا این جا!!!!

(دانشگاه تهران بهترین دانشگاه هنر میباشد.)

----------


## Afsane-IN

> آبجی دانشگاه تهران معماری داره خیلی خوبه...
> 
> بیا این جا!!!!
> 
> (دانشگاه تهران بهترین دانشگاه هنر میباشد.)


عه ؟‌مرسي
داداش دعا كن من قبول شم :yahoo (4):
نميدوني تا چه رتبه اي معماري تهران قبول ميشه ؟

----------


## pourya_blue

> خوب 1000 تا رشته خوب دارید چرا فقط دوتا رو همه میخان؟؟
> 
> ما همه رشته های مهندسیمونو دوس داریم چون واقعن جذابن(به نظر من)


آخه اون 3 تا(نه دوتا) نجومی خوبن...
ولی بقیه خوبن...
در ضمن شما تا وقتی که فارغ التحصیل شید ، رشتتونو دوست دارین،بعدش....(امیدوارم البته اینجوری نباشه!)

----------


## Afsane-IN

> آخه اون 3 تا(نه دوتا) نجومی خوبن...
> ولی بقیه خوبن...
> در ضمن شما تا وقتی که فارغ التحصیل شید ، رشتتونو دوست دارین،بعدش....(امیدوارم البته اینجوری نباشه!)


اقا پوريا رشته هاي شما واقعا علاقه  ميخواد
چون خيلي سخته و طولانيه ...
اما هر كس اونقدر علاقه داشته ميشه موفق ميشه
خيليم شغل شريفيه
اما رشته هاي رياضي سريع تر آدمو به پول ميرسونن ( اگه عرضه داشته باشه طرف البته )
تجربي بعده كلي درس خوندن بايد كلي زحمت بكشي تا كلي پول دراري :yahoo (4):

----------


## mkh-ana

> اقا پوريا رشته هاي شما واقعا علاقه  ميخواد
> چون خيلي سخته و طولانيه ...
> اما هر كس اونقدر علاقه داشته ميشه موفق ميشه
> خيليم شغل شريفيه
> اما رشته هاي رياضي سريع تر آدمو به پول ميرسونن ( اگه عرضه داشته باشه طرف البته )
> تجربي بعده كلي درس خوندن بايد كلي زحمت بكشي تا كلي پول دراري :yahoo (4):


دقیقا درسته!!!!

درضمن آخرین رتبه معماری تهران رتبه کشوری 912 و رتبه 500 منطقه 1 میباشد.

----------


## pourya_blue

> اقا پوريا رشته هاي شما واقعا علاقه  ميخواد
> چون خيلي سخته و طولانيه ...
> اما هر كس اونقدر علاقه داشته ميشه موفق ميشه
> خيليم شغل شريفيه
> اما رشته هاي رياضي سريع تر آدمو به پول ميرسونن ( اگه عرضه داشته باشه طرف البته )
> تجربي بعده كلي درس خوندن بايد كلي زحمت بكشي تا كلي پول دراري :yahoo (4):


قبول دارم کاملا حرفتونو....
من خودم چهار ساله پشت کنکورم چون جز دارو به بقیه ی رشته ها علاقه ای ندارم!

----------


## mkh-ana

> آخه اون 3 تا(نه دوتا) نجومی خوبن...
> ولی بقیه خوبن...
> در ضمن شما تا وقتی که فارغ التحصیل شید ، رشتتونو دوست دارین،بعدش....(امیدوارم البته اینجوری نباشه!)


من بابام مهندس برقه کارم قطعن ردیفه!!!!

----------


## pourya_blue

> من بابام مهندس برقه کارم قطعن ردیفه!!!!


خب من ضوابطو گفتم....روابط که حسابش جداس!!!!
موفق باشید**

----------


## nikra

> اختیار دارین!!!
> بیشتر شما جذب بازار کار نمیشین و بعد مدرک باید فقط به دیوار بزنینش و نگاش کنین!!!
> ولی بیشتر رشته های تجربی هم کار خواهی داشت هم حقوق خوب...
> دندان-پزشکی-دارو-فیزیوتراپی-بینایی سنجی-علوم تغذیه-دامپزشکی-علوم آزمایشگاه-پرستاری-رادیولوژی-اتاق عمل-مامایی و..............................


بله تو کشور ما تقریبا این جوریه!اما تو کل جهان رشته های فنی رو خیلی تاپ تر میدونن این جا همه چی برعکسه!(قصد جسارت ندارم ها!پزشک ها وپیراپزشک ها وجودشون برای سلامتی مردم بسیار حیاتیه!و بسیار محترم هستن)
من خودم اگه تجربی بودم فقط داروسازی میزدم چون به بقیه رشته های تجربی سر سوزنی علاقه ندارم!اما تو رشته ی ریاضی به قول دوستان حداقل 10 تا رشته خوب و جالب برام وجود داره.مهندسی خوندن رو به پیرا خوندن ترجیح میدم(صرفا به خاطر علاقه به اولی و عدم علاقه به دومی!)با وجود این که میدونم امنیت شغلی دومی بیشتره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> دقیقا درسته!!!!
> 
> درضمن آخرین رتبه معماری تهران رتبه کشوری 912 و رتبه 500 منطقه 1 میباشد.


وااااقعا ؟؟ :Y (673):  :Y (576):  چه خوووب
ايشالا قبول ميشم
البته هدفم زير 100 عه
چوفن فك كنم هر چي رتبه بالاتر باشه بهتر بورسيه ميدن
اما اگر خدايي نكرده زير 100 نشد بازم اميد دارم 
مرسي كلي

----------


## pourya_blue

> بله تو کشور ما تقریبا این جوریه!اما تو کل جهان رشته های فنی رو خیلی تاپ تر میدونن این جا همه چی برعکسه!(قصد جسارت ندارم ها!پزشک ها وپیراپزشک ها وجودشون برای سلامتی مردم بسیار حیاتیه!و بسیار محترم هستن)
> من خودم اگه تجربی بودم فقط داروسازی میزدم چون به بقیه رشته های تجربی سر سوزنی علاقه ندارم!اما تو رشته ی ریاضی به قول دوستان حداقل 10 تا رشته خوب و جالب وجود داره.مهندسی خوندن رو به پیرا خوندن ترجیح میدم(صرفا به خاطر علاقه به اولی و عدم علاقه به دومی!)با وجود این که میدونم امنیت شغلی دومی بیشتره


البته تو دنیا همه ی رشته ها بیشتر از کشور ما تحویل گرفته میشن اما اینجا نمیدونم چرا اینجوریه!!!

----------


## mkh-ana

> وااااقعا ؟؟ چه خوووب
> ايشالا قبول ميشم
> البته هدفم زير 100 عه
> چوفن فك كنم هر چي رتبه بالاتر باشه بهتر بورسيه ميدن
> اما اگر خدايي نكرده زير 100 نشد بازم اميد دارم 
> مرسي كلي



به امید این که شما رو هم روزی تو دانشگاه مادر ببینم(ایشالله...)

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> اختیار دارین!!!
> بیشتر شما جذب بازار کار نمیشین و بعد مدرک باید فقط به دیوار بزنینش و نگاش کنین!!!
> ولی بیشتر رشته های تجربی هم کار خواهی داشت هم حقوق خوب...
> دندان-پزشکی-دارو-فیزیوتراپی-بینایی سنجی-علوم تغذیه-دامپزشکی-علوم آزمایشگاه-پرستاری-رادیولوژی-اتاق عمل-مامایی و..............................


عمو جون کی بهت همچین حرفی زده؟؟!!!!!
شما هنوز نمیدونی باید حساب یه عده آدم رو که میرن دانشگاه فقط وقت میگذرونن رو حدا کنی از کسایی که زحمت میکشن و درس میخونن و آینده خودشون و افراد دیگه ای رو تضمین میکنن؟؟؟؟؟!!!
فکر میکنی در سطح جهانی پزشکای ایرانی معروف ترن یا مهندس های برتر ایرانی؟؟؟
شما  همش سه چهار تا رشته تاپ دارین.ما خیلی رشه تاپ داریم
در ضمن رشته های مهندسی خیلی جذاب تر از پزشکی و دندان و .... هستن
من چند نفر پزشک عمومی بهت نشون بدم که درآمدشون براشون راضی کننده نیست و واقعا هم کمه
اینو گفتم که دیگه نگی هر کی رفت تجربی,پولدار میشه
رشته های ریاضی از عمران بگیر که من شخصی میشناسم پروژه 20 میلیاردی بر میداره تا آی تی که میشناسم ماهی بالای 100 میلیون درآمد داره
چرا راه دور بریم همین انجمن کنکور یه بار از یه نفر شنیدم از طریق تبلیغات درآمد نجومی داره
نمیگم تجربی بده ولی ریاضی بهتره آیندشم اگه بچه درس خون و پرتلاش باشی تضمین شدست

----------


## pourya_blue

> عمو جون کی بهت همچین حرفی زده؟؟!!!!!
> شما هنوز نمیدونی باید حساب یه عده آدم رو که میرن دانشگاه فقط وقت میگذرونن رو حدا کنی از کسایی که زحمت میکشن و درس میخونن و آینده خودشون و افراد دیگه ای رو تضمین میکنن؟؟؟؟؟!!!
> فکر میکنی در سطح جهانی پزشکای ایرانی معروف ترن یا مهندس های برتر ایرانی؟؟؟
> شما  همش سه چهار تا رشته تاپ دارین.ما خیلی رشه تاپ داریم
> در ضمن رشته های مهندسی خیلی جذاب تر از پزشکی و دندان و .... هستن
> من چند نفر پزشک عمومی بهت نشون بدم که درآمدشون براشون راضی کننده نیست و واقعا هم کمه
> اینو گفتم که دیگه نگی هر کی رفت تجربی,پولدار میشه
> رشته های ریاضی از عمران بگیر که من شخصی میشناسم پروژه 20 میلیاردی بر میداره تا آی تی که میشناسم ماهی بالای 100 میلیون درآمد داره
> چرا راه دور بریم همین انجمن کنکور یه بار از یه نفر شنیدم از طریق تبلیغات درآمد نجومی داره
> نمیگم تجربی بده ولی ریاضی بهتره آیندشم اگه بچه درس خون و پرتلاش باشی تضمین شدست


به امید خدا در آینده خواهید دید که روابط در رشته ی شما بسیار تعیین کننده تر از ضوابطه...من خیلی ها رو دیدم و این تجربمه...
البته روابط در رشته ی ما هم محسوسه مث مجوز داروخونه و مطب و ... و ذلک
بگذریم...
زمان همه چیو ثابت میکنه...نیازی به کل کل نیست!

----------


## roya-s

وقتی قراره از ایران بری برو دنبال علاقت(اگه مهندسیه) چون اونجا اگه واقعا خوب باشی به تو بها میدن نه به پسرشون!

----------

